# Which is My Car Audio Model in F10 ? CIC, NBT



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

I have F10 5.25d xDrive manufactured in November 2013. Is my unit CIC or NBT ? LVDS pin 4, 6 or 10 ?

It doesn't have Navigation, and Bluetooth Audio (it has only hands-free phone calls over bluetooth).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Champ 2.


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

Technic said:


> Champ 2.


Thanks


----------

